# Cpu Z says 800 mhz for core speed? WTF its a 3.4 ghz stock cpu



## AceSpade77

Why does my cpu z say 

cor speed 800 MHz

I am running a amd phenom 2 965 x4 3.4ghz, idk why cpu z is readin 800 mhz.
But when i go to system info it says 3.4...

Im lost and i am worried lol


----------



## ganzey

it is called amd cool and quiet. it slows down the processor when you arent using your computer, so it runs cooler.

nothing to be worried about. you can turn it off in the bios


----------



## El Gappo

800mhz is also the safe mode for your motherboard. If your bios isn't up to date then the mobo thinks "WTH IS THIS YOU'VE SHOVED IN ME? " and runs the cpu at 800 mhz to be safe, turn off cool and quiet along with c1e in your bios. If it still reads 800mhz then update your bios  All will be well.


----------



## AceSpade77

ganzey said:


> it is called amd cool and quiet. it slows down the processor when you arent using your computer, so it runs cooler.
> 
> nothing to be worried about. you can turn it off in the bios



So when im gaming its not at 800 mhz? right lol?


----------



## johnb35

Run something cpu intensive like a virus scan or something and then run  cpuz and it will show you the true speed of the processor.


----------

